# Gas and air during labour



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi
Our darling daughter has arrived safely 9lb7!!


Bit of a long story, but I am putting in an official complaint about my care during my labour.  I was induced a week over, large baby.  They used propess tampon style induction med which I don't think was as effective as prostin.  I began contracting at 3am, at 5am they were 5mins apart but only lasting between 45s-1m, the Midwest monitored baby all ok.  The contractions increased nd were roughly every 3-4m.  At 9am I asked if they could monitor baby again, had not felt movements, this was done 9.30ish. I was usingmy tens now.  The pessary was due out at 11.30, it was taken out at 11.40. I was examined and midw said 2cm which put me at less than day before and same as day before that when I had sweep. He had reluctantly given me the internal as said there was no need.within 2mins my contractions were every 2mins lasting over 1min.  I managed on my tens but after 15min was unbearable.  I requested gas and air, this was denied me.  The midw said no, I could have co codomal. After a further 10mins (I was on maternity ward with 3 women plus partners) I asked shot request gas and air again this was refused and he sent the student to tell me I could have a hot bath.  I reminded them that I also neede my antib drip due to strep b which I had been asking about since 5am.


I was apologising to the other women who were freaking out,  my husband again went to get him and he reluctantly agreed I Gould have the gas and air.  This was at 1.45 pm.  He stated to me not to over use it as it would stop working.  I was getting only 40sec gap between.  This is my 3rd baby and I told him I was nearly ready to push and needed my drip, he still said I wasnt in established labour.  My DH told him I had to be examined, he reluctantly did and I was 8cm and babies head was there.  I was taken down in lift to delivery.  Baby had not been monitored at all during these intense contractions until I got down.  They asked if I felt I could hold off for an hour to get drip in, I said no way.  They broke my waters and baby was born in17mins.


I feel so upset that a midw could refuse me gas and air, I was caused huge distress at the thought of delivering (and pooing which is my massive anxiety) in front o all these women and partners.  I feel so angry that my baby could have been exposed to strep .  I fully intend to complain, but would value your opinion about this practice particularly refusing me gas and air (which was the only pain relief I had intended to use anyway)


I am so upset that I felt not listened to, had put others under distress and felt out of control during my labour). Thank goodness he did not deliver her and the midwife took complete control and calmed everything.


There were other errors on my wing which are as bad and those ladies are complaining too.  He has been a midwife for 3years


Sorry for the novel
Strawbs x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Strawbs

Congratulations. That's a good weight. 

Sorry that you have not had a good experience. You are well within your rights to complain/write to the hospital to clarify issues and find out what happened. 

Firstly examinations can differ slightly from midwife to midwife as it is done "blind" and we don't have a ruler or something in measuring things exactly. I know tht sounds daft but what I might make 2cm someone else could make 3 if that makes sense?? 

You have made good/quick progress to go from 2cm (no change from the day before) to 8cm in 2hrs. The midwife probably did not think you were in labour as had only examined you less than 2hrs previously and therefore deemed you as not suitable for gas and air. 

Most methods of pain relief will not be given until you are in "established" labour. Which is usually denied as 3-4cm with regular contractions. However - as you have stated this is your third baby. An experienced midwife should listen to women who have had babies before. You know what labour feels like and you know your own body. First time mums have no previous experience of labour and sometimes find induction very painful even tho not in labour. Do you understand what I'm trying to explain? It's difficult to explain! 

I think the issue primarily is communication. If he had explained why gas and it was not suitable at the time, or why he couldn't examine you again in such a short period of time. Then you would not feel like you were ignored or denied pain relief. 

Hoe ths helps slightly. It is difficult to answer in anymore detail without talking to you in depth/seeing your notes. Is your midwife still visiting? 

Kaz xixxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I agree with Kaz, women can often take us by surprise, going from not doing much to fully, just suddenly. We aren't able to give gas and air on the ward at my unit, just dihydrocodeine and paracetamol, and warm baths, which are all common things for the early phases of labour. I just want to add about the propess, it may seem not as strong, but it actually contains 10mg prostaglandin, whereas prostin only contains 1 or 2 mg , so it is quite a bit stronger. I think because its in for 24 hours, it seems as though it doesn't work as well,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Thank you ladies.  I will write to the hospital as above anything I think it is important for a medical practitioner to listen to their patient and especially when they have experienced labour and birth previously.


Strawbs x x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Absolutely Strawbs. 

Kaz xxx


----------

